# Ballaststoffe



## Lesade

Hola!
como sería *Ballaststoffe* en espanol?
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## kunvla

http://pons.eu/dict/search/results/?q=Ballaststoffe+&in=&l=dees


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Lesade y Kunvla:
yo diría que más bien son fibras alimentarias.
Saludos.


----------



## Lesade

Hola!
a mí también me suena mejor. Gracias!


----------



## Sidjanga

¿Se usa también _fibras *alimenticias*_?


----------



## Estopa

lady jekyll said:


> Hola, Lesade y Kunvla:
> yo diría que más bien son fibras alimentarias.
> Saludos.



Pienso que "fibra alimentaria" (en singular) es el término más extendido (Ver link).

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Sigianga said:


> ¿Se usa también _fibras *alimenticias*_?


Hola, Sigianga 
Sí, incluso sería lo correcto porque las fibras tienen la propiedad de alimentar, cosa que el adjetivo "alimentario" no contempla. Los españoles utilizamos alimenticio y alimentario indistintamente y no debería ser así. Puede decirse política alimentaria/alimenticia (porque la política guarda relación con la alimentación y ambos adjetivos valen en este caso, aunque es preferible "alimentario"). Unas raíces pueden tener propiedades alimenticias pero no alimentarias. Incluso entre algunos profesionales médicos se habla de trastorno alimenticio para referirse, por ejemplo, a la anorexia o bulimia cuando en realidad se trata de un trastorno alimentario.
He propuesto "fibras alimentarias" porque tiene un uso muy extendido en nutrición, pero en realidad deberían ser alimenticias.

Espero haberme explicado.
Un abrazo.


----------

